# Destiny may already have a new mummy!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My friend has been wanting a bun for a while since losing her dog to old age and has had buns in the past and i offered her 1 of mine but after a little chat we decided a giant wasnt right for her so she was waiting on a dwarf. 

I just told her about destiny and she saw her pics and fell in love with her, i was chatting to her on msn and this was some of what she said....

Tracey AKA frags says:
no probs, as i rescued her i wanted to make sure she had the very best home and i know she will get that with you
x Rainy x says:
of course, nothing less 
she had a bad time and she deserves to be settled
babies dont know any different
shes will have a good life with me i promise 
Tracey AKA frags says:
she really does deserve a good forever home
x Rainy x says:
i only do forever homes
thank you so much

Ive told her she will need to stay with me for a while yet and she is going to come meet her in between that time.

I know 110% Destiny will have the bestest home ever with Lorraine!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh and she maybe an indoor bunny


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic news hun xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great news even better that she's going to be a house bunny


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww she looks like a little sweetie, i didnt think she would be with you for long. its fab news that she will be with a friend of your


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My friend is really excited  ive known her for 12 years and know she is a very good person and never puts an animal aside, any animal of hers have always come 1st.
She has 3 children who are 9 13 and 15 so no young kids pulling her around.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats great news,....


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh frags this is great news, and you'll be able to stay in touch too, this is te best when rehoming in my opinion, I always got upset when letting my babies go and it was great when I got the chance to keep up with their settling in etc....I love it when things turn out well :smile5:
Clare xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow thats great news! I love happy endings ahhhhh lucky destiny! I hope her babies get equally good homes!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL her name is now nutmeg he he.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats great news, I love happy endings!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thats great news aww little nutmeg lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you guys work too quick for me to keep up with these days!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww thats fantastic news! and i love the name nutmeg :001_tt1: im so pleased that she is going to have a loving and happy forever home  she deserves it.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwwww thats great news!!!! Can you get a few more piccys of her please? I know its gonna be a while yet, but would like a few more as the babies get bigger and she interacts more with them! Nutmeg is a great name for her!! Ty Frag!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awwwwww thats great news!!!! Can you get a few more piccys of her please? I know its gonna be a while yet, but would like a few more as the babies get bigger and she interacts more with them! Nutmeg is a great name for her!! Ty Frag!!!


When she is not so scared i will be getting lots of piccies of her and the babies


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

frags said:


> When she is not so scared i will be getting lots of piccies of her and the babies


Awww bless her!!!! God I cant imagine what she went through before! I really wanna know who did that to her!!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh thats great news


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

As she is under rescue care,is she being rehomed via me in a sense? 

If so, she can email me with pictures of accomodation, but will need to be spayed and vaccinated prior to rehoming via my vet.

Alway good to see a happy ending


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> As she is under rescue care,is she being rehomed via me in a sense?
> 
> If so, she can email me with pictures of accomodation, but will need to be spayed and vaccinated prior to rehoming via my vet.
> 
> Alway good to see a happy ending


Vamp save the money of the rescue for other buns this little lady will 100% be looked after and get all the above from my friend, i will make sure of it.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but, she is technically a resident here at Starlight's.
By all means she can have the rabbit, but she needs to pass the homecheck and of course, go with another rabbit for company.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I'm sorry but, she is technically a resident here at Starlight's.
> By all means she can have the rabbit, but she needs to pass the homecheck and of course, go with another rabbit for company.


You have lost me? She is a resident here LOL
Im not arguing about it just letting you know ive sorted mummy, feel free to help with babies though.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

frags said:


> You have lost me? She is a resident here LOL
> Im not arguing about it just letting you know ive sorted mummy, feel free to help with babies though.


I'm not argueing either here, just trying to avoid complications! 
Okay, I'll rehome all the babies me after they're 8 weeks. Have you sexed them yet? Have you been thinking about Spring names? 
Also is it possible that I can see pictures of where she's going and is she going to another bun?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Its very hard to sex them as theyre only about 4 days old.
She is going to be a house rabbit, what do you want pics of? the area she will stay?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lorraine dont have another bun but once she is neutered i will be sending her in your direction for a husband.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

confused! If you want one rabbit, do you really need a second?? Thats abit harsh. What if you only want 1??


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

HarryHamster2 said:


> confused! If you want one rabbit, do you really need a second?? Thats abit harsh. What if you only want 1??


Rabbits love and thrive with company, so it is more in the best interests of a bunny to get another.

Frags that sounds great 
Yes, the area she will be living in. I forgot they were that young 
What colours are they? My friend LOVES English spots!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

VampiricLust said:


> Rabbits love and thrive with company, so it is more in the best interests of a bunny to get another.
> 
> Frags that sounds great
> Yes, the area she will be living in. I forgot they were that young
> What colours are they? My friend LOVES English spots!


I understand that, however if someone could give a rabbit a decent loving home, but only want 1 you wouldnt turn them away would you??!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

We only rehome rabbits singly if there is a medical/psychological reason which means they can not be bonded with another rabbit.

Even then we will only rehome them to be house rabbits so they have the company of the family members constantly.

We work in the best interests of the rabbits, and in most cases, the best interest is that they have company as they are very social animals and crave constant attention and fun.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL!! That is never gonna happen in my household then! My dog would think its xmas!!! Very strict rulings! Are there many who want a house rabbit then?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Many have a pair of houserabbits 

I have rehomed before where rabbits have had their own room in the house, and where they have never been confined.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel very sad to hear that very loving, caring people who can give a rabbit a very good home turned down because they only want 1 or keeping it outside! Its not fair, there are plenty of very nice hutches these days. I am sorry but not everyone is rich enough to have a house with a room JUST for their rabbit! Sorry it just kinda wound me up a little that!! Had my nag, now gonna shut up!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Please quote where I say we only rehome to indoor housing.

We rehome to 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutches with attached 6ft x 4ft x 2ft runs, sheds with attached runs, etc etc.
The minimum indoor housing being a cage with attached 6ft x 4ft puppy pen.

We do not believe rabbits should live a life outside alone with the company only being the daily trip to let into a run or be given food. It is no life for any animal which is naturally social, to live solitairy.

Also being house rabbits, you can not spend every hour of the day with them.

If people were caring, they would consider the animals specific needs prior to their own. 

If you only want one, why not opt for a syrian hamster. 
If they were kept with another, they tear each other apart, and naturally are independant of company.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I feel very sad to hear that very loving, caring people who can give a rabbit a very good home turned down because they only want 1 or keeping it outside! Its not fair, there are plenty of very nice hutches these days. I am sorry but not everyone is rich enough to have a house with a room JUST for their rabbit! Sorry it just kinda wound me up a little that!! Had my nag, now gonna shut up!


I see your point, i know someone with one house bunny, someone is always in with him (due to a disability)

I think that not rehoming a bunny to someone who plans on having the bunny indoors but singularly and who is loving and caring etc then surely they might just go to a pet shop to get a rabbit!?  not everyone knows about how badly bred most pet shop animals are.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Knock me down here if I'm wrong but (lets see if this is right).........

1, Poor mum dumped with kits.

2, saved from death from either cold or starvation by a dedicated animal lover

3, Experienced, caring bun owner travels to collect to try and save this mum and her babies

4, Loving,caring home is found by experienced, caring bun owner who in fact is a good long time friend of experienced, caring bun owner, so bun can be monitored.

5, Experienced, caring bun owner is not allowed to rehome bun to long time friend as mummy bun will be a single house bunny and is now "property" of a rescue?

6 New long time friend is prepared to pay for neutering, jabs etc under advice from experienced, caring bun owner to save rescue funds but still no?


I am totally confused and a bit gob smacked. Surely as long as this poor bun goes to a good lifelong loving home it does not matter who is responsible for re-homing??

Correct me if I am wrong.

But until now it all seemed good news for this little mite.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Knock me down here if I'm wrong but (lets see if this is right).........
> 
> 1, Poor mum dumped with kits.
> 
> ...


Now this is why I had to go off line earlier!!!! I just really had to bite my tongue to try not to say it cause I would have said it wrong!! Ty ever so much!! It made me quite cross when I read it! Glad someone else said it! Rep to you!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Please don't all jump on Vampiriclusts back on this. She's following her rescues policy with wanting the best for Destiny so wanting home checks and making sure she goes to the best possible home. As far as I know Vamp and Frags have never met each other in person but I could be wrong. This means this agreement between them is all based on trust. Frags' friend may offer the perfect home for Destiny but policy still needs to be followed for home checks to make 100% sure even with trusted people. 

I'm not taking sides on this and I hope no one here will either. Its something to be sorted out between Vamp and Frags. Frags' friend hasn't been completely knocked down from being Destiny's mummy Vamp is trying to do her best as is Frags.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am not jumping on her, I helped to save this rabbit, and at the time everyone was totally for frags to help this rabbit out.........

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/87449-frags-you-angel.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/87442-urgent-rabbit-babies-just-been-dumped.html

Now she isnt trusted to find the perfect person to look after the mummy! Thats whats annoyed me! I trust her and so does everyone else. Yes she asked for help from vamps and thats great that vamp said yes, however, if a home is found for mummy then a home is found, they arent part of the rescue centre. I gave them to frag to look after and everyone was for that! She is doing a great job, so let her continue. When the babies are grown up and in need of some help to get homed then yes, vamps will be called on to help find the suitable people, but she should not be questioned as to a person that is her friend and she trusts who is gonna get her expert advice and help with the mummy rabbit! The rabbits are not in vamps care they are in frags! Please people remember what she has done already. I trust that her friend is the right person for the mummy. Its better than a stranger is it not? Even if you do a home visit etc you will NEVER know how that bunny will be treated!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As I said I'm not taking sides on this. All I'm trying to do is get people to look at it from both sides. Yes Frags is a wonderful person for what she's doing as is Vamp, but Vamp runs a rescue where they have policies. Unless I've read wrong Vamp hasn't said Frags' friend can't have Destiny but she just wants to do all the checks.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Please don't all jump on Vampiriclusts back on this. She's following her rescues policy with wanting the best for Destiny so wanting home checks and making sure she goes to the best possible home. As far as I know Vamp and Frags have never met each other in person but I could be wrong. This means this agreement between them is all based on trust. Frags' friend may offer the perfect home for Destiny but policy still needs to be followed for home checks to make 100% sure even with trusted people.
> 
> I'm not taking sides on this and I hope no one here will either. Its something to be sorted out between Vamp and Frags. Frags' friend hasn't been completely knocked down from being Destiny's mummy Vamp is trying to do her best as is Frags.


O no kammie I'm not jumping on her and as I said am all for being corrected if I'm wrong but I still don't understand.

The Mum is with Frags?? ....Am I correct?

Harry Hamster and Frags were the caring people involved in the rescue?..... think that true?

Vamps first post was "i'll give you full back up" to me that means assist if needed, not take over and refuse someone a bun with a mentor like Frags..... Is that not correct?

To have the new owner pay for spaying, castration, vaccines etc I would have thought is paramount to any rescue with funds so low...Not going to say it!!!

So why has this rescue policy for home checks got to be put in place when the bun is in care of an experienced bunny ownwer and was passed over to her and not to this rescue? Its not as if Frags does not know the ideal home for her to go to and especially knowing the faamily. I would have thought the poor doe has bonded enough for the time being resulting in a large litter at a far to young a age. When she has recovered and the "new" family get her spayed then they can conseider and get advice from their friend Frags about getting a rescue husband as has already been said and make hutch room for another.

I just dont get it at all...surely we want buns in loving family homes and not in rescues.

ok vent over...maybe its just me..but this seems all gobbly goosh to me.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Kammie said:


> As I said I'm not taking sides on this. All I'm trying to do is get people to look at it from both sides. Yes Frags is a wonderful person for what she's doing as is Vamp, but Vamp runs a rescue where they have policies. Unless I've read wrong Vamp hasn't said Frags' friend can't have Destiny but she just wants to do all the checks.


Thank you Kammie.
Yes, all you have said is true.

If I am ASKED for rescue back up, then it is the reputation of the rescue and the policy of the rescue I will adhere to.

If you do not want my help, then so  be it.

I offered bout of the goodness of my heart and the expense of my pocket.

Frags offered to FOSTER her on behalf of me.
As in fostering, the rabbit is in rescue responsibility and care but is having the more one to one care for their special needs.

Kammie, all you said was correct.
I did NOT refuse the home, I simply asked for pictures, and to possibly talk to Frags friend, as I like to speak with everyone who rehomes a bun. NOT to interrogate, but it is nice amongst the ongoing incoming "TAKE MY BUNNY OR I AM DUMPING IT" calls, to have a nice bunny based chat with a real animal lover.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

My apologies then Vamp...

I must have missed some...

I did not know the bun had been passed over to your rescue and Frags was only fostering.


Pleasse accept my apologies I must have read wrong somewhere


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Thank you Kammie.
> Yes, all you have said is true.
> 
> If I am ASKED for rescue back up, then it is the reputation of the rescue and the policy of the rescue I will adhere to.
> ...


So lets say, you do all the checks and talk to the lady. Would you be willing to allow her to go this home as a single bun (at least in the beggining) knowing she'll be a housebun? Since she's also offering to do the neutering and spaying with her vet/money would this be ok as well to save your rescue valuable funds and time? With both these questions maybe an agreement can be made where you stay in contact with the lady until at least the vaccines and spaying is done and when needed help with getting Destiny a friend.

I think this was the main concerns of people and when we're talking on a forum its hard to read between the lines so to speak. Maybe make up a list of your requirements on here for Frags' friend and same for Frags' what she wants for Destiny being her foster mum.

I hope that makes sense I'm not good with words sometimes .


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What would be the issue with keeping one of her babies to live with her? She could be spayed before a male baby was old enough to think about the birds & bees, then he could be later neutered.

Or keep a female baby and have them both spayed together at a later date?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Not true, frags has sole responsibilty she is not just fostering and she never gave her to vamps. She asked for vamps help. We are not saying that we dont appreciate what you are doing, you do a great job with the bunnys you take on. Any way its all finished with cause now frags has had enough and left the forums and is doing it on her own.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am sorry but i have to butt in here 

If the buns were passed onto Frags, from someone who asked her for help then how on earth can they be "property" of a rescue 

Poor Frags. This is the thanks she gets for doing a kind thing 

Now Frags has left and i dont blame her


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I am sorry but i have to butt in here
> 
> If the buns were passed onto Frags, from someone who asked her for help then how on earth can they be "property" of a rescue
> 
> ...


Exactly what have been trying to say...WHY?????


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

You know what, I have had enough of all of this.

I have had enough of it all.

Sort it out as you wish.

I am shutting my rescue down as obviously I am not up to standards with everyone and _I_ am the bad person in all of this.

Congratulations.

You have won.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

This ends now! Whats done is done! Dont be silly and shut it down. You know thats a silly thing to say. Gonna ask for this to close, so please close this down!


----------

